# Mapa de teclado en espanol xfce4 (solucionado)

## kryta

Hola a todos,

En xfce4, tengo el mapa de teclado mal y no lo puedo cambiar a es, ya se que es básico pero no puedo, os pego mi xorg.conf, haber si encontráis algo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Screen"
> 
>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
> ...

 

Saludos y gracias!Last edited by kryta on Wed Jul 21, 2010 6:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## esteban_conde

En una consola loadkeys es

Eso para cambiar durante la sesion actual.

Para hacerlo permanente cambia KEYMAP="us" en /etc/conf.d/keymaps por KEYMAP="es"

Tambien estaria bien que configuraras la locales si no lo has hecho.

----------

## kryta

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> En una consola loadkeys es
> 
> Eso para cambiar durante la sesion actual.
> 
> Para hacerlo permanente cambia KEYMAP="us" en /etc/conf.d/keymaps por KEYMAP="es"
> ...

 

Hola,

en /etc/conf.d/keymaps ya tengo KEYMAP="es"

En la tty, el teclado me va bien en cambio en xcfe4 no.

y si hago loadkeys es, me sale

Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/olpc/es.map.gz

assuming iso-8859-1 diaeresis

y tampoco funciona.

Saludos y gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

Sí, el otro dia leí en este mismo foro:

loadkeys qwerty/es  ya que por defecto carga el teclado olpc prueba a ver si tienes mejores resultados.

----------

## kryta

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Sí, el otro dia leí en este mismo foro:
> 
> loadkeys qwerty/es  ya que por defecto carga el teclado olpc prueba a ver si tienes mejores resultados.

 

Tampoco funciona   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todo dependerá de que driver está usando X para controlar el teclado. Si X está usándo evdev, entonces tu xorg.conf pasa totalmente desapercibido y la configuración del teclado se toma de los archivos policy.fdi, si por el contrario X está usando xf86-input-keyboard, entonces tu configuración debería funcionar.

El comportamiento por defecto desde hace ya bastante tiempo es usar evdev, (al compilar xorg-server con la use flag hal activada), que supongo que debe ser la causa de tu problema, así que o bien configuras tu teclado a la nueva usanza, o recompilas xorg-server sin soporte para hal, o agregas a tu xorg.conf.

```
"Option AutoAddDevices false"
```

Tema trillado este si los hay.

Salud!

----------

## msardisco

Si tienes alguna de las ultimas versiones de xorg-server, cambia el nombre de la sección "InputDevice" a "InputClass". La configuración del teclado la tengo así:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "es, latam"

        Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

        MatchIsKeyboard "yes"

EndSection
```

Esto te funcionara si usar el driver evdev. Estas lineas las tengo en un archivo en "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d", pero de seguro también se aplica al antiguo xorg.conf

----------

## kryta

Lo siento pero na hay manera, he probado todo lo que decís y no puedo

Alguna sugerencia mas

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Lo siento pero na hay manera, he probado todo lo que decís y no puedo
> 
> Alguna sugerencia mas
> 
> 

 

Pues creo que ya se te ha sugerido configurar las locales ¿lo has hecho?

----------

## quilosaq

Pega la salida que produce el comando:

grep kb < /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## kryta

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Lo siento pero na hay manera, he probado todo lo que decís y no puedo
> 
> Alguna sugerencia mas
> 
>  
> ...

 

En teoría las locales estan bien, ya que sin entrar en las x el teclado esta bien!!

Como lo veis?

Saludos!

----------

## kryta

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Pega la salida que produce el comando:
> 
> grep kb < /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 

Me sale esto!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
> 
> (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"
> ...

 

Saludos!

----------

## quilosaq

No te está tomando la configuración del teclado desde tu xorg.conf.

Hace falta saber si tienes cargado en tu sistema hal y/o udev y si has compilado xorg-server con esas uses.

----------

## kryta

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> No te está tomando la configuración del teclado desde tu xorg.conf.
> 
> Hace falta saber si tienes cargado en tu sistema hal y/o udev y si has compilado xorg-server con esas uses.

 

Hola este es mi make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

Perdonad mi ignorancia pero no se como mirar si están cargados el hald y el udev

Gracias!

----------

## quilosaq

La solución te la dió Inodoro_pereyra en los mensajes del principio de la conversación. Te la repito aquí con más detalle. Añade estas líneas a tu xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AutoEnableDevices" "false"

EndSection
```

Luego reinicia X y mira a ver.

----------

## kryta

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> La solución te la dió Inodoro_pereyra en los mensajes del principio de la conversación. Te la repito aquí con más detalle. Añade estas líneas a tu xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
> ...

 

Lo he probado y tampoco,   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Es mas con eso en el xorg me deja de funcionar el raton.

Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Siguiente opción. Modificar los archivos .fdy

Copia el archivo  /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi en /etc/hal/fdi/policy/.

edítalo y cambia las lineas que contienen

<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>

por

<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">es</merge>

Reinicia hal y X.

----------

## kryta

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Siguiente opción. Modificar los archivos .fdy
> 
> Copia el archivo  /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi en /etc/hal/fdi/policy/.
> 
> edítalo y cambia las lineas que contienen
> ...

 

Ahora si, por fin   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Entonces cuando cargo las x, están pasando de mi xorg.conf, no?

Mil Gracias!!

----------

## quilosaq

El tema (drivers para los dispositivos de entrada. teclado y raton, básicamente) no lo tengo totalmente claro pero creo que si se utiliza el driver evdev (INPUT_DEVICES="evdev") la configuracion se toma de lo que encuentre hal según sus archivos de políticas (.fdy).

En versiones mas recientes de xorg (1.8 creo) la configuración no se toma de hal sino de lo que informa udev. En este caso se usan los archivos de configuración de /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ con las nuevas secciones InputClass.

Sólo si no se usa evdev se tendrá en cuenta lo que se configure en xorg.conf (esto es considerado obsoleto, aunque es lo que yo uso).

----------

## kryta

Ok,

Gracias por todo, si no fuera por vosotros.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *kryta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entonces cuando cargo las x, están pasando de mi xorg.conf, no?
> 
> Mil Gracias!!

 

No. Como ya te dijeron más arriba, todo va a depender del driver que uses. 

Por defecto hoy día se usa evdev para todos los dispositivos de entrada en lugar de usar un driver para cada cosa como antiguamente. Evdev usa hal, y la configuración que tienes en tu xorg.conf no es para dicho driver. xorg.conf es tan solo un conjunto de reglas que son usadas por los distintos drivers que conforman el sistema X. Si un driver no se carga (xf86-input-keyboard en este caso) entonces la configuración relativa a dicho driver no sirve para nada. Pero no porque X la ignore, sino porque nadie la reclama. Distinto sería el tema si evdev "escuchara" (fuera compatible) con las reglas para xf86-input-keyboard, pero no es el caso.

----------

## kryta

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *kryta wrote:*   
> 
> Entonces cuando cargo las x, están pasando de mi xorg.conf, no?
> 
> Mil Gracias!! 
> ...

 

Ok, pero mo puedo saber que drivers se han cargado?

Es el tema, de los módulos en el kernel, no?

Depende de si estan compilados en el mismo kernel o como módulos, si están cómo módulos con lsmod lo vemos y si están compilados en el kernel, tendremos que mirarlo en la configuración de este, no??

Estoy en lo cierto?

Gracias

----------

## i92guboj

Los m'odulos del kernel y los de xorg no tienen nada que ver unos con otros, en principio. Son cosas distintas.

Para ver que drivers se cargan puedes usar los logs de X, usualmente en /var/log/Xorg.0.log, en tu caso y por lo que has pegado arriba el driver que est'a usando tu xorg es evdev, por lo que tu secci'on de keyboard de xorg.conf no es usada. evdev usa configuraci'on via hal, y hal se configura con los fdi que te comentan m'as arriba.

----------

## kryta

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Los m'odulos del kernel y los de xorg no tienen nada que ver unos con otros, en principio. Son cosas distintas.
> 
> Para ver que drivers se cargan puedes usar los logs de X, usualmente en /var/log/Xorg.0.log, en tu caso y por lo que has pegado arriba el driver que est'a usando tu xorg es evdev, por lo que tu secci'on de keyboard de xorg.conf no es usada. evdev usa configuraci'on via hal, y hal se configura con los fdi que te comentan m'as arriba.

 

Ok, lo tendré en cuenta!!

Gracias y Saludos   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

